# lost off the radar (open group survival rp)



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

In the north Pacific region there is an island which has been deemed by local governments as being restricted naval and air space, it seems strange that an island full of foliage would be restricted, but deep in the interior of the island there is a Village which houses: a Laboratory, Comms center, a general store, a gas station, a research center, and several abandoned vehicles, this area is being reclaimed by nature the buildings and vehicles now covered in shrubs, vines, and roots while out on the east side of the island sits a dock where abandoned warehouses sit filled with crates and other materials that had been left behind, the vehicles there have fallen into disrepair and are no longer able to be used. What were they doing here? Why was the area restricted? Will you be able to survive


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai washes ashore on the mysterious island after his small fishing boat had been sunk by an unknown creature the wreckage of his ship now resting on the ocean floor with minor bits of debris floating ashore as he gets up looking around at the beach he notices the tree line amongst the southern shore where he had washed up his knife being the only weapon he had


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe stood above him “son are you Ok” Universe had been stranded there for 20 years.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He looks up at the dragon standing above him "yeah, i mean i think i am anyways, my fishing ship got sank by something rather monsterous, i couldn't get a good look at it though" he says using his arms as leverage to push himself up


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“I’ve been stranded here for 20 years it doesn’t get any easier”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai finally gets to his feet looking around "20 years?! Jesus how have you not found a way out of here in all that time?" he says still a bit shakey from the vent that put him here "anyways the name's nikolai"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Universe” the muscular dragon held out his hand “I’ve been trying to signal for help but nobody came until today.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Nice to meet you nickolai” Universe said walking over to a campfire.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

The young well toned timberwolf nodded shaking the dragons hand "i can only imagine, i heard this place was restricted but no one seems to know why"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“I’ve been so lonely here would you like something to eat I’ve been cooking fish”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai nodded "i would love something to eat" he says walking over to the dragons campfire before sitting down


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Here” Universe gives him some cooked fish.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai reaches out taking the fish carefully so it didn't burn them or fall as he slowly began eating "mmm how have you been trying to call for help?" he says as he eats


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe pulls out a radio that he had cobbled together “with this.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai looks it over "how much of the island have you explored or have you just kept to the coast?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“I had just gotten to this forest when I heard you wash up onto the shore.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He looks at the dragon and nodded slightly "there must be a reason this place is restricted but for now we should set up shelter"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Good idea” Universe pulls back a few tree branches and becons the Timberwolf to follow him.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai gets up and follows the dragon tover to the forest as he looks around his ears moving slightly


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe’s ears twitched “Look out!” He shouts tackling the Timberwolf out of the way of one of the military traps.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai jumped out of the way of the trap as he looks up seeing a large spiked trap as he looks around "a trap that size... What the hell were they doing here"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe yells out in pain pinned down by the trap.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai makes his way over to the dragon "where did it his you?" he says looking over the dragons body to find the wound


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“My back leg and my wing”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He looks at the back of the dragons hind leg seeing a spike piece stuck in the wound as it had broken off of the trap as he looked at the dragon pulling the knife from its holster before taking off his belt to use as a turniquet "i need you to find something to bite on, part of one of the spikes broke off in your leg so this is gonna hurt but if i leave it in you risk infection"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe grits his teeth “I’m ready”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai tightly wraps the belt around the dragons leg before slipping the knife tip into the wound workingbthe spike piece carefully out of his leg


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe groans in pain but grits his teeth.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikolai keeps at it before managing to pop the piece out tearing his jacket sleeve to wrap the wound


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

Universe pants “what about my wing?”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He examines his wing spotting the puncture "it went straight through, though you won't be fluying until it heals you don't wanna risk tearing it more"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Ow”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He looks at the dragon "you gonna be alright to walk? Or do you want me to help you out"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“I could use a little help.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 29, 2018)

He nods helping the dragon up as he puts the dragons arm behind his neck as a supportive crutch to help him


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Ahh” Universe winced


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 30, 2018)

"Sorry comrade" he says as he helps him along in the woods watching for any other traps that were still set up


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

Universe says “I have a shelter right here.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 30, 2018)

Nilolai nods heading to the shelter as he looks at the shelter the dragon had constructed


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

“I know it’s not much but it’s home.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 30, 2018)

"Anything that protects from thw elements is fine by me" he says letting the dragon sit inside


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

“Thank you”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 30, 2018)

"No problem" he says sitting down across from him "we're in this together right now"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2018)

“Thank you for saving me.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Jul 31, 2018)

"It's only fair" he says with a smile "I mean you saved me by knocking me out of the way of the trap"


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

“When you’ve been surviving as long as I have your senses get sharper”


----------



## Saurex (Aug 2, 2018)

There is a faint explosion outside. After a few minutes of silence there is a bit of a crashing sound in the trees, a fair amount of cursing in Portuguese and then the sound of something hitting the ground.
"Oi! Anyone else out here?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2018)

*Universe peeks his head out* “Hey”


----------



## Saurex (Aug 2, 2018)

"Ah, good." The speaker is a lithe leopard with the characteristic markings on his fur, except for a white streak down the center of his face, wearing a flight suit (the kind a jet pilot would use). In the tree behind him are the remains of a parachute.
"Nigel Bowing," the leopard says, striding towards Universe, "and who might you be?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2018)

“I’m Universe I’ve been stranded on this island for 20 years”


----------



## Saurex (Aug 3, 2018)

Nigel looks startled. "Oh! That's quite a long time. Um...tell me, before I had to bail out, I spotted some structures, nearer the heart of this island. Any chance of finding communications equipment there?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2018)

“I think so” *Universe replied*


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 4, 2018)

Nikolai steps out looking at the new arrival "hmm now that there are three of us exploring should be easier"


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

Nigel nods. "Agreed...though...Universe? You say you've been here 20 years and are unaware of any useful equipment in those facilities...why is that? Is there some reason you built a shelter out here rather than make use of the preexisting structures?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2018)

“I never got a chance”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

Nikolai looks to Nigel "which I think was highly intelligent on his part, on our way over here he was wounded by an abandoned military trap, so who's to say the compound in the center of the island isn't also rigged"


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

"Military equipment you say?" Nigel looks towards the center of the island. "Odd. This island wasn't on any of my charts. That's why I decided to give it a fly-by, see if there was anything worth reporting. That was when something collided with my left wing. No idea what I hit but it lit my fuel supply up, barely had time to eject. At any rate, I have no intention of being stuck here for the next 20 years. What are our chances of getting a sea worthy vessel around here? Perhaps we can sail out if no one is willing to approach the central structures."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

"Not a chance, something big in the water sank my fishing vessel, i have no idea what it was though, besides this island is said to be restricted air and naval space" he says leaning against a tree


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

"Hmm..." Nigel tugs a folded up map from one of his pockets and glances over a section of it. "Restricted space should be marked here...but there's nothing there. Usually if they've gone and hidden something they at least tell the rest of us to stay away." He puts the map away and looks around. "Well, in that case then, what's our overall situation here, supplies, food, water and what not?"


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

"So far fish are abundant, there's a fresh water river nearby, and other than the thick jungle around us there might be some stuff in the compound" he says looking at nigel


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

Nigel nods. "I see. Well, this seems like a decent set up at any rate. You said Universe was wounded by a trap. What kind of trap and where is it. I'd like to take a look at it if you don't mind."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

"It's just south of here a rather large wooden spike trap that was tripwire activated"


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

Nigel heads off to investigate this trap and see what he can learn from it, specifically to see how it was built, what materials were used and how long it's been there.


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2018)

“Ahh my leg hurts again”


----------



## Saurex (Aug 5, 2018)

Nigel doubles back, reaching into another pocket and handing Nikolai a little first aid kit. "There's a tab of asprin in there and some disinfectant. Patch him up and I'll be right back."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 5, 2018)

Nikolai nods taking the first aid kit before crouching in front of universe opening the kit he grabbed the asprin tablet giving it to the dragon before starting to properly clean and set the leg wound


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 5, 2018)

There is another wounded fur facedown in the trap, this time a cat.  Spikes are sticking out of his right shoulder and his right eye.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 6, 2018)

After tending to the dragon he began heading for the trap with nigel taking notice of the cat he began to help him back to the camp


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 6, 2018)

The cat limps back to the camp, spikes still stuck in his shoulder and eye.  "Thanks..."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2018)

*Universe winces* “that looks like it hurts”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 6, 2018)

"No problem comrade we have another wounded man as well" he says as they get closer and closer to the camp until they finally reach it before he helps the cat sit down


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2018)

“You look familiar” *Universe said*


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 6, 2018)

"I do?  How so?"

((This is a different incarnation from our other RP, so they've never met))


----------



## Saurex (Aug 7, 2018)

"Well, regardless of who knows who, you're lucky to be alive." Nigel examines the spike in the feline's eye. "Hmm...that one's going to be a problem. We'll risk losing the eye entirely if we just rip that out and either way we'll be lucky if that doesn't get infected. This is looking like a catch 22. I can pull it out if you want, but you'll lose that eye and there is a real risk of bleeding out. However, if that stays there you'll likely die of infection. What do you want us to do?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 7, 2018)

"Pull it out.  I think my chances of survival are better that way.  Speaking of, where am I?  I didn't think there was even an island here."

((Plus, it was always my intention that he lose the eye.  One of the things I like to do with this character here on FAF is to find interesting ways for him to lose his right eye.))


----------



## Saurex (Aug 7, 2018)

(Got it. Prepare to lose an eye)
Nigel nods, pulling the lone gauze pad from the little first aid kit. "Very well. Universe, hold him. Nikolai, prepare to douse the area of the eye with all the disinfectant you've got left." Nigel grips the spike firmly, bracing his other hand against the feline's face. "On the count of three lads. One...two...THREE!" Nigel forcefully pulls the spike free, taking a good portion of the eye with it.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 7, 2018)

The cat cries out in pain as half his world goes dark.  "Okay, I kind of asked for that.  But still, where am I?  All I remember is being in a shipwreck on this island that we didn't even know existed, then I went to find food and got caught in that trap.  If I don't find food, everyone else will starve!"


----------



## Saurex (Aug 7, 2018)

Nigel spoke as he did his best to bandage the wounded eye. "I'm afraid you'll have to consult with Universe here about that. He's the long-term resident of this island as far as I understand things."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 7, 2018)

"How many were with you before you got shipwrecked here?" he says looking at the cat "none of us even know where or what this place is" he adds before sitting down


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 7, 2018)

"There were eight of us, but three died in the wreck itself...all three of them friends of mine."


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2018)

“I know how that feels”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 7, 2018)

"Oh?  How did you get here?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2018)

“Was doing research on a boat don’t remember what happened next because I was knocked unconscious”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 8, 2018)

"Well, in my opinion i think whatever sank you guys sank me as well honestly, once my boat was destroyed i was washed ashore amist the wreckage of my vessel" he says looking to the cat, then universe, and finally nigel


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 8, 2018)

"Well, if we can find them something to eat, I can see about getting us to the other survivors..."


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2018)

“Well I’m not going anywhere any time soon since my leg is” * Universe winces as his wing throbs* “Ahh my wing”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 9, 2018)

"You're injured too?"  The cat still has a spike stuck in his shoulder, by the way.


----------



## Saurex (Aug 10, 2018)

"Well, in that case, neither Universe nor our new friend here will be going anywhere. Nikolai, I can't do any more without supplies. Let's go see if anything useful from your ship washed ashore with you."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 10, 2018)

He looks at Nigel "nyet anything of use sank with the ship our best bet is to check the compound, you saw before your plane went down, if anything they might have an armory or at least a med bay"


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2018)

“The spike impaled my wing and my leg”


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2018)

“I’m Universe and you are?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 10, 2018)

"I'm Tyll'a Starr."


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2018)

“Nice to meet you Tyll’a starr I’m Universe Celestial.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2018)

*Universe carefully stood up* “Hey I can stand!”


----------



## Saurex (Aug 11, 2018)

"Nice to meet you Tyll'a," Nigel nods to him as he looks closer at Universe's leg. "Fascinating. Your wound is already scaring over, as though it were healing at about four times its normal rate. It might not even be a scar by tomorrow morning." He shrugs, turning to Nikolai, "Perhaps we won't need any additional equipment after all."


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2018)

“I didn’t know I had a healing factor”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 12, 2018)

"I, however, don't.  I've lost that eye for good.  And is there any way you could get the spike out of my shoulder too?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2018)

“Ummmmmmmm sure”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 12, 2018)

Nikolai looks over at Tyll'a "i'll warn you the same way i warned universe, it' gonna hurt so find something to bite down on"


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 12, 2018)

Tyll'a picks up a nearby small branch.  "I'm ready."


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2018)

“I Know What you’re going through buddy.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

"It's just an injury.  It's not my first and it certainly won't be my last., with me being as stubborn as I am."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

“I can see that”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

“My wing still hurts I think there’s a small spike in my wing”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

Tyll'a looks with his one remaining eye to see if there is.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

“Is there?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

"I can't tell.  My sight is obviously not what it used to be."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

“Mmmm that’s not good”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

"Of course it's not good!  I had a spike in my eye!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2018)

“That’s—“ *Universe winces and puts his hand up to his face* “ah”


----------

